# 45% of Leica's Camera Division is up for Sale



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2017)

```
<p><em>GoFundMe anyone?</em></p>
<p>According to a report from Reuters, Blackstone is in talks to sell a 45% stake in Leica’s camera division. Who might be looking to buy in, other than me? (I’m a few hundred million euro short) Zeiss, some private equity firms and a few Asia based companies.</p>
<p><strong>From Reuters:</strong></p>
<blockquote>
<p data-reactid="56">Zeiss is potentially interested in Leica Camera, but would only agree to a deal if it was able to secure a majority stake, the sources said.</p>
<p data-reactid="57">Potential buyers include other family investors, they said, adding that Asian optics groups and private equity funds had also shown interest.</p>

<p data-reactid="58">Last year, Chinese investor CDH expressed interest in buying Blackstone’s stake in Leica, but no deal materialized, one of the people said.</p>
<p data-reactid="59">China’s Huawei, founded by a former Chinese army engineer, has licensed Leica camera technology for use in some of its smartphones. Huawei is the world’s third largest smartphone maker. <a href="https://www.reuters.com/article/us-blackstone-leica-camera-sale-idUSKBN1AI22V?lr=lr">Read the full story</a></p>
</blockquote>
<p data-reactid="59">With the recent chatter about Leica and other companies like RED getting into smartphones, I could definitely see one of the smartphone hardware makers stepping up.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2017)

I could go halves with you, but only if we could have a majority.

I'd doubt that canon is interested, they are going for industrial companies with big profits that can make even more because of the huge Canon distribution network and sales know how. Zeiss might interest them, but the anti-trust implications might be a big issue even if it came about.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow. Hasselblad a few months ago, and now Leica... Crazy stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Wow. Hasselblad a few months ago, and now Leica... Crazy stuff.



Leica is aimed at those who are willing to pay big bucks for a status symbol as well as those who can afford surpurb craftsmanship. Its a fluctuating business, when sales slow down, you need a cash cow to fall back on.


----------

